# How to tune or change string and cables without a bowpress



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

u lost me at the picture


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

*Change or adjust the control cable*

Just grab the cable and the limb and squeeze enough to put the drill bit behind the
first brace and the limb.


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

*Change or tweak the yoke cable*

You do the same on the yoke cable except when you squeeze this cable a space
will open to put the pvc flattened pipe. I had to trim off about 1/4" of the pipe length
wise so i wouldn't have to squeeze so hard.


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

*Tweak or change the bow string*

For this one you can have some one draw the bow just enough to put the drill bit
in the first hole that appears on the back side of the limb (its the opposite side
of the limb from the way you did the control cable) Most of the time i am alone
so i sit down and put my foot on the riser. Its real easy you don't need to pull it
but a few inches.


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thats it*

This has been a big help to me in my tuning issues (a twist here a half a twist there)
and so quick and easy it will not hurt your limbs at all but i put a small piece of felt
between the drill bit and limb anyway. I hope this will be some help to all you 2
cam bow owners:wink:...Dean


----------



## jlwdvm (Oct 3, 2005)

Wonder if that method would work for an X Force if a guy was in a pinch?


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

jlwdvm said:


> Wonder if that method would work for an X Force if a guy was in a pinch?


I just did a search on the web for a picture of the x force and it looks to me like you
could rig something that would work. Just make sure whatever you try is as strong
as the pressure you apply with your hand squeeze Grab one of the cables and look
at the cam and find something that would fit in the space or hole. The first time you do this and you have something in the hole or space, let up on the squeezing real easy to
see if you are getting any slack in the cable you are working with which is necessary
in order to change or tweak that cable. If it blows don't bother suing me, i rent and live
off of SS...Dean


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I have done this with several bows when in a pinch. I dont recommend it to anyone though. I have heard reports of even screwdrivers breaking when attempting this but that is not what bothers me about it. Here it is, if you do this to your bow keep in mind that the pressure at the axle of the bow is being reversed. All of the pressure that is normally on the inside of the limb tip is now transferred to the outside. There are several bows being made that have the axle holes offset in the limb. There is more space between the inside of the limb and the hole and less from the outside to the hole. This would make the chances of splitting the limb at the axle hole greater when using this method to adjust the string and cables. The X-Series bows from PSE have limbs with offset axle holes. As for laminated limbs, I do not like to reverse pressure after it has been applied. I feel that you stand a greater chance of compromising the adhesive used for the lamination process when you do. There will be those that say that it hurts nothing to do this to your bow but I believe that you stand a really good chance of it by doing this.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

Before I had a press I used a 1/4" rod covered with clear rubber tubing to change out peep sights. I also wouldn't recommend this method, nothing beats a press ...


----------



## shadowbot3000 (Oct 23, 2006)

NMP said:


> Here it is, if you do this to your bow keep in mind that the pressure at the axle of the bow is being reversed. All of the pressure that is normally on the inside of the limb tip is now transferred to the outside.


Sorry I lost you here. While I do not argue that the force on the axle itself can change due to different directions of the forces now applied to the cam, my small graphical analysis showed that the direction of the force vis a vis the limb stays the same. So your worries on the lamination is without reason. Besides the stress applied to the forces when the bow comes back from full draw are much higher than this static forces.

I myself would be much more worried to not damage my limbs by self made tools...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I've been doing the for years, but have never given instructions because I feel it's up to the bow's owner to figure this one out on their own. There are potential dangers that really should be considered when doing this..like if that metal snaps while your fingers are in the rigging. That being said, I still do this and get very annoyed when a cam can't have this done..like with Martin Furious cams.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

This nothing new,Folks have been doing this since the eighties and yes it does have it's pitfalls and not really recommended. One , as said, the nail may not break but can and will bend,two do this a few times and look at your cams and how they're chewed up or bent.
Yes, if I was cought out on a hunt with no other way then this is a emergency type of thing but at home, nah ,at the very least go out and buy a Bowmaster press, they don't cost much and work well


----------



## BowDean (Feb 6, 2005)

harleyryder said:


> This nothing new,Folks have been doing this since the eighties and yes it does have it's pitfalls and not really recommended. One , as said, the nail may not break but can and will bend,two do this a few times and look at your cams and how they're chewed up or bent.
> Yes, if I was cought out on a hunt with no other way then this is a emergency type of thing but at home, nah ,at the very least go out and buy a Bowmaster press, they don't cost much and work well


Sorry to bust your bubble harley but i have been doing this with my cybertec for
4 years and not a scratch on the limbs, cams or any where else.


----------

